# Piedmont fishing



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Haven’t seen a post from Piedmont Lake in a while. Was wondering if the 2 foot high water level has effected bass fishing? Is anyone on to them because my last to visits were tuff days. I was on them prior to the heavy rains.
Full moon tomorrow, heavy rains thru Wednesday...any suggestions?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

sws4bass said:


> Haven’t seen a post from Piedmont Lake in a while. Was wondering if the 2 foot high water level has effected bass fishing? Is anyone on to them because my last to visits were tuff days. I was on them prior to the heavy rains.
> Full moon tomorrow, heavy rains thru Wednesday...any suggestions?


Was out last Thursday after saugeye and ended up catching 7 smallies. All were caught on 1/4 oz hopkins, silver, in 18-20 ft of water. Like I said, wasn't fishing for them but there they were, no biggies but fun. Ended with 2 nice saugeyes and 21 nice white bass and about 8-10 small saugeyes. Hope this helps


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Piedmont seems to handle a good rain without ending up a muddy mess like so many other local lakes. Filtered land run off into the lake must be good. Piedmont is the best , such a pretty and productive watershed. My #2 would be Clendening Lake ! Both handle day's of rain and high water well. Wish I still had a 9.9 hp motor because these two lakes are of the best lakes to fish.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Dragline said:


> Piedmont seems to handle a good rain without ending up a muddy mess like so many other local lakes. Filtered land run off into the lake must be good. Piedmont is the best , such a pretty and productive watershed. My #2 would be Clendening Lake ! Both handle day's of rain and high water well. Wish I still had a 9.9 hp motor because these two lakes are of the best lakes to fish.


Ever catch any Saugeye at Clendening ?


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I really need to learn fishing deep. I’ve caught my share picking over the shallows. Now that the temperature and water temp is starting to drop I will start focusing on bait schools.
Piedmont is a beautiful lake and like said doesn’t really get that dirty/muddy looking in color. I have 2 PB’s from this lake. 
Challenging to fish off shore but I know will make me a better angler in the long run. Just need to do it.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Clendening has a good population of Saugeye and I believe they average bigger than Piedmont.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

is there a bait shop close the marina ramp? might come that way fri morning. was there in the spring couple times ,been laid up till now first trip out in months.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> is there a bait shop close the marina ramp? might come that way fri morning. was there in the spring couple times ,been laid up till now first trip out in months.


Marina has bait but doesn't open till 8A....


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Is piedmont still good for flatheads? Been years since I been there to try for any.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

8A ,thats all most lunch time for me. but thanks for the info.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Flatheads at Piedmont are scarce to say the least. Tappan, Seneca, Clendenning and SaltFork is your best bet. The top 2 being Seneca and Tappan.


----------

